# 2005 Acura TL de-construction and re-construction



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The sad part. De-construction. These are the amps I sold last summer.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Starting the rebuild.

IB 15's this time around.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

This should be enough power. 6ea DC750.2's. DC4500.12?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

O-M-G! Someone stole my windshield and cut holes in my dash. Wonder what goes in there...........


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk, did you do all this work or did Steve help? Didn't know you were cutting the dash!!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing and hearing this next year.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> This should be enough power. 6ea DC750.2's. DC4500.12?


Holy hell


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

real men cut the dash  lol

Kirk, what 15's are those? AT?


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> This should be enough power. 6ea DC750.2's. DC4500.12?


beautiful piece, did you fabricated yourself?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Double subscribed..

X2 on the subs... ATs?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

about time Kirk for a full rebuild


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Subs are Flex 15's, 4ohm versions.

Amp rack is something dreamed up I was lucky enough to find folks to make it happen. Also have a four amp V version and 2 amp version. 2 others have 2 amp versions. I have 6 amps in less space and weight than the previous four amp version. Matches the V6 engine too.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Very creative. Keep the pics coming man


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> about time Kirk for a full rebuild


Hard to argue with the success of the old layout though.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking good. This was a surprise.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to see you posting pics of the new Build Kirk

Its nice to see some of the bigger name, well known competitors being more open with revealing their installs

Kudos to you


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I may have to make it back to a show just to hear the new setup! Looks good Kirk.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Still lots to do. Some stuff not even in yet.

Buy my stuff FS to finance this!  Will speed it up.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

BigRed said:


> real men cut the dash  lol
> 
> Kirk, what 15's are those? AT?


LMFAO


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

what is going in the dash? 4?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

H15 is the plan! But you know how plans are.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Great Job, Mr. Kirk.

I am surprised to see your subwoofers "Skaaning FU 15".
Supposed to be the greatest there.

Once again, *GREAT JOB!!!*


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang, Kirk.... That install is going to be crazy.... Thanks also for posting some build pics.

I've looked into getting some Flex 12's ... these model up excellent,,, low moving mass and not at all a boom sub. For those interested...


*Flexunits 15 E 102 25 10*

&


*Flex Units Loudspeaker Drivers*



> Flex Units Loudspeaker Drivers
> The Flexunits system was developed to fulfil individual data as desired, and we are able to meet even the most specific individual requirements – mechanical as well as electrical.
> 
> Fs, Vas and Qts can all be modified and the coil former can be made of either aluminium or Kapton. In special cases the cone material and suspensions can also be changed.
> ...


Sub'd


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks good man. I'm looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Kirk, did you do all this work or did Steve help? Didn't know you were cutting the dash!!!!


Its ok, the TL's dash cracks and needs replacement every few years anyway.

Looking forward to this build.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine is one of the few you still cannot tell where the air bag is. And I whacked it up.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Time for more dash work. Passenger side.










Scary..........










This is a 6.5" mid for size reference.










Starting to form the enclosure with AlphaDamp!










Complete.



















Scan 12M in the cavity for size reference.










How much air space do we have? Time to break out our scientific measuring devices........










Drivers side.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Three different browsers and I can not see the pictures.







And now they are there. Weird.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Time to glass in the AlphaDamp enclosures.......

6' & 5'2" pathlengths with the seats in the OEM locations.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

looking forward to more of the build....thanks for sharing with us


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good lord, that's a lot of enclosure space!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

lots of room ,


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

There will be some crazy things going on in this car best of all Kirk and I have learned , all with keeping it still looking and driving like the TL was intended .


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Keep it coming guys. Wish I could do this but wouldn't even know where to start. 

MODEX is gonna be a tough class again this season!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

So, now that you've been in there, any chance I could fit a large format tweeter like the Dyn 110 or 130 in there without major work like modifying the hvac ducting? My windshield is getting replaced soon.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Good lord, that's a lot of enclosure space!


I was almost thinking the same thing, except I was thinking...

GOOD Lord thats alot of popcorn:lurk::snacks:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

DAT said:


> Dang, Kirk.... That install is going to be crazy.... Thanks also for posting some build pics.
> 
> I've looked into getting some Flex 12's ... these model up excellent,,, low moving mass and not at all a boom sub. For those interested...
> 
> ...



Actually Per says the Flex 12P is their best sub, 'until the Flex 15P is done'.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> So, now that you've been in there, any chance I could fit a large format tweeter like the Dyn 110 or 130 in there without major work like modifying the hvac ducting? My windshield is getting replaced soon.


With the windshield out you shouldn't have any issue. Not sure how deep those tweets are. There is a cross member that goes 45º from the firewall to the quarter panel though.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking GREAT, Kirk! Great to see you posting build pictures here. It really helps people to get off their butts in the off season seeing the top tier pushing their own limits on a new build. Looking forward to learning a lot as you flesh this out. Thanks for taking the time!

-Todd

2012...Year of the Dash? :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Dash is back baby !!! Keep it coming Kirk.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

highly said:


> 2012...Year of the Dash? :laugh:


No doubt! 

Your car sounded phenomenal at Erin's G2G last year... I hope to get a chance to hear the new set up this year.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I really like your "old" version! Very clean trunk.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya a big format tweeter well fit if you lose the side air defroster vent tubes


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember hearing his car at ces back when Zapco had a booth. Best 2 way I ever heard. The sub was a little heavy but I think that was a ces tune for normal folks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Could have been the old Fi subs too.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Kirk, I am waiting for my Flex 15" too from Mr. Per.


You cut the dash :surprised: 



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Actually Per says the Flex 12P is their best sub, 'until the Flex 15P is done'.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

TokoSpeaker said:


> Mr. Kirk, I am waiting for my Flex 15" too from Mr. Per.
> 
> 
> You cut the dash :surprised:


Its actually not as drastic as it looks. In the 3G TL's the passenger airbag is under the dash and comes up thru the dash, cracking it, if an accident occurs. The 'dash cap' then is replaced with a new one with air bag. So a complete new dash is not needed if I go back stock. Just a dash cap.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmmmm........whats going on here?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

DiY airbag?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

highly said:


> DiY airbag?


dammit you beat me to it!!!


that or a really ****ty packing Job bc you missed a spot


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

some fiberglass reinforcement


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

and now I'm seeing happy rainbows! Lol


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

need to fig out how to mold this in the console


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Once you go vinyl, everything is final. 

Once you go 8 track, you never go back.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

So I have a question. In most coupes and sedans your ears are barely above the dash so I would assume most of the speaker is blocked unlike "Big Red's" super duty. So I am curious about speaker placement on something like this. Thanks


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Perhaps, Mr. Kirk will put these turntable on his car dash.
Let's see...
Nothing impossible for Mr. Kirk, make a big hole on dash  for a turntable to be mounted on his dash. 




audioxincsq said:


> need to fig out how to mold this in the console


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks good Kirk.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks awesome! Sub'd


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks sweet Kirk!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> [/IMG]


WOW! That is all I can say!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting progress Kirk.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

audio+civic said:


> So I have a question. In most coupes and sedans your ears are barely above the dash so I would assume most of the speaker is blocked unlike "Big Red's" super duty. So I am curious about speaker placement on something like this. Thanks



I'm not sure about everyone else but the way I sit in my car my ears are well above the dash. The only way I could have my ears low enough to be barely above the dash would be for seat to be heavily reclined or sitting on the floor.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else but the way I sit in my car my ears are well above the dash. The only way I could have my ears low enough to be barely above the dash would be for seat to be heavily reclined or sitting on the floor.


X2. Ears above the dash here too


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else but the way I sit in my car my ears are well above the dash. The only way I could have my ears low enough to be barely above the dash would be for seat to be heavily reclined or sitting on the floor.


Thats what I was thinking when I read it. I have my seat all the way down but the back is upright and my dash is about chest level if not lower. You would have to have the gangsta lean or be 4'10" lol.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Nice progress btw. I'm following this one closely for obvious reasons. What subs are you going to run? I probably missed it somewhere bit I didn't realize it was going to be IB.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice work!!


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

I think, Mr. Kirk will use Audio Technology by Skaaning 15" for 2 pcs.



BuickGN said:


> Nice progress btw. I'm following this one closely for obvious reasons. What subs are you going to run? I probably missed it somewhere bit I didn't realize it was going to be IB.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

TokoSpeaker said:


> I think, Mr. Kirk will use Audio Technology by Skaaning 15" for 2 pcs.


Those look very nice. Never heard of them before.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BuickGN said:


> Those look very nice. Never heard of them before.


Nice and expensive, From what I was told he used to build and or work for Dynaudio.

So his stuff is similar if not better. Just from what my Int'l friends tell me.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Skaaning was one of the owner from Dynaudio & Scan-Speak.
IMHO, his drivers much more better when he use his own brand of Audio Technology.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

TokoSpeaker said:


> Mr. Skaaning was one of the owner from Dynaudio & Scan-Speak.
> IMHO, his drivers much more better when he use his own brand of Audio Technology.


Would love to see one of his "masterpiece" klippeled by our "master" Erin  

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk lent me one to test. I just didn't have the chance before he needed it back. Slacker style. 

Nyugen tested an 8" skaaning. Don't recall the results off the top...
They're posted here, though.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank You, Mr. Erin.

IMHO, FlexUnits 8" the best mid-bass drivers in the world.

Waiting for your Klippel test.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

The 7" he used to run in this car was no slouch either.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Note there will be a custom grill hiding all this.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

That sub baffle looks familiar  , Cant wait to see this thing done!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Are there any support beams or bars directly below the stock tweeter, I see you've cleared out a lot of the area, But have you cut or removed any structure , I'd love to put my deep body Phass AT28evo in the stock spot, Rather than the current pillar.

Thanks Mark


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Mark, there is duct work that has to be relocated if you want to run a deep tweet . But it's just the side defrost


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

speakers in ! Now to fab some grills


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r-specs/5619-audiotechnology-cquenze-8-a.html




subwoofery said:


> Would love to see one of his "masterpiece" klippeled by our "master" Erin
> 
> Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's on a whole other level above Scan Speak...and several up from Dyn- and I love Dyn.




DAT said:


> Nice and expensive, From what I was told he used to build and or work for Dynaudio.
> 
> So his stuff is similar if not better. Just from what my Int'l friends tell me.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

figuring out a grill. , will cover in grill cloth after done


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice work!  i am curiouse about some of the equitment, i know this was the old layout but what is this thing lol











also, with the IB subs are you gonna retain that false back wall? i am curiouse because i am doing a IB build soon for my car, and ive been trying to figuire out what im gonna be doing.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

+1 Subscribed. You belong in the "Killer Elite" status of of installers/fabricators.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Eviling, my guess is a PG DD10.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to start on the trunk  this one is going to be hot!


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r-specs/5619-audiotechnology-cquenze-8-a.html


Yeah got that one saved already. Just wondering what kind of "improvements" they've made in 5-6 years time... 
Also would like to see the distortion profile as tested by Erin. I know Dynaudio doesn't include inductance treatments - what about AudioTechnology? 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AT has the SD motor that is used by Scan-Speak. The 7 is on Zaph's site WRT to distortion measurements.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, but the sd-1 is an older design now. No point. Just sayin.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> figuring out a grill. , will cover in grill cloth after done


Really nice!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> It's on a whole other level above Scan Speak...and several up from Dyn- and I love Dyn.


Is this opinion? What would this statement be based on?


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

IMHO, Mr.Skaaning achieved and created much more better midbass drivers now, compare with his drivers 5-7 years ago.

With much improvement on sound quality.

I respect him as one of the best midbass designer in the world.

Thank You, Mr.Skaaning.
For giving us your beautiful midbass drivers.

God Bless You.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> figuring out a grill. , will cover in grill cloth after done


How did you get to this point with the metal? Did you just bend it by hand? I'm not sure how to ask my question....hopefully you can read my mind


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

dbx baby


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes grills bent by hand


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

audioxincsq said:


> dbx baby


forgive my ignorance but what is that


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

eviling said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is that


that is a pro Audio piece converted to 12v.


Don't quote me but I'm guessing it's similar to the Driverack 4800 http://www.dbxpro.com/4800/index.php


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

eviling said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is that


Badassedness.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

DAT said:


> that is a pro Audio piece converted to 12v.
> 
> 
> Don't quote me but I'm guessing it's similar to the Driverack 4800 DriveRack® 4800 Loudspeaker Management System :: dbx® Professional Products


not much of a conversion, you' should beable to simply bypass the internal transoformer. electronics work on 12v and 5v inputs anyways DC as well. but interesting, i like that. hmmmm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A pretty sweet pro audio processor...a dBx 480 or 4800.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thank You Mark



audioxincsq said:


> Mark, there is duct work that has to be relocated if you want to run a deep tweet . But it's just the side defrost


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

eviling said:


> not much of a conversion, you' should beable to simply bypass the internal transoformer. electronics work on 12v and 5v inputs anyways DC as well. but interesting, i like that. hmmmm


Not really, not even close to it.

Ever heard of one of these? 

DSPower! The Behringer® DCX2496/DEQ2496 12V Conversion Kit Envision Electronics Design, LLC [DSPOWER] : EnvisionElec.net, Welcome to Envision Electronics!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The DBX drive rack is getting a custom power supply built by Mark Eldridge , this is the same processor he uses


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


>


^^^I absolutely swear that looks like a Scan 12M mounted under that grill....is that what you guys decided to go with or am I seeing wrong? Can you do a close up with the grill removed? Also, I may have missed it somewhere, but which tweeter are you guys going with? Is this going to be a 2-way or a 3-way up front?

Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's true to a point...if the processor needs a split rail power supply, you have to find a way to reference a -12 volt too. And not for the lack of trying, I can't think of how you would do that in a negative ground environment like a car without having a separate charging system for it.

So you are left with taking the +12 and stepping it up to +36 or so, center tapping that for your positive and negative voltages...figure in a little voltage drop for regulation and noise filtering purposes...




eviling said:


> not much of a conversion, you' should beable to simply bypass the internal transoformer. electronics work on 12v and 5v inputs anyways DC as well. but interesting, i like that. hmmmm


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

eviling said:


> not much of a conversion, you' should beable to simply bypass the internal transoformer. electronics work on 12v and 5v inputs anyways DC as well. but interesting, i like that. hmmmm


This idiot must have one kickass system! He belittles everyone's work in every one of his posts, so his must be stellar!
You guys in the US, better watch out for this guy in the judging lanes.. with his obvious great knowledge and expertise, he should be unbeatable!

back to reality..
Great job on the install so far, guys!
The grilles are looking fantastic and I would love that processor in my '09 Civic..

Looking forward to more updates
Mark


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Really want to see how you finish the IB setup. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The DBX 480 series uses 120v universal power supplies. No conversion needed. Plug it up to 120v DC. (Stack 12V dc supplies to 144v DC. MSE sells them.) The unit is 100% stock. I could pull it from the car and plug it into a wall outlet. (as long as it is 120V)

The dash will hold several size and brands of speakers. And we have four tweets to test. Waiting on glass. Can't decide to go with anything until we put our ears on it.  Too much work into this to have to 'settle' for a guess even if it is educated, some what.

Before anyone asks: Why a DBX and Zapco DC's? Double processing? The DC's are temporary until new product is out. The entire amp rack will be for sale, eventually.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> )
> 
> The dash will hold several size and brands of speakers. And we have four tweets to test. Waiting on glass. Can't decide to go with anything until we put our ears on it.  Too much work into this to have to 'settle' for a guess even if it is educated, some what.


Isnt this testing usually done before u finish up the build? or is this going to be more of matter of what works best in the given location?

Steve does awesome work, and im sure neither of you want to rebuild anything.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking incredible! What class is this aimed at? Looks like you could get by in ModEx with the dashwork, but that processor tends to indicate you are shooting at Extreme with Robert and I


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> Isnt this testing usually done before u finish up the build? or is this going to be more of matter of what works best in the given location?
> 
> Steve does awesome work, and im sure neither of you want to rebuild anything.


These locations were used based off of two other vehicles previously done, and the previous one in this one. How much testing does 7' path lengths, on axis, need?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think he can be in modex with that processor


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> This idiot must have one kickass system! He belittles everyone's work in every one of his posts, so his must be stellar!
> You guys in the US, better watch out for this guy in the judging lanes.. with his obvious great knowledge and expertise, he should be unbeatable!
> 
> back to reality..
> ...


how am bashing his thread? i already said it was great work? hell i never even said his lambo wasn't great either if you read my posts. i was only trying to see if i could get him to discuss how it works.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> T
> 
> The dash will hold several size and brands of speakers. And we have four tweets to test. Waiting on glass. Can't decide to go with anything until we put our ears on it.  Too much work into this to have to 'settle' for a guess even if it is educated, some what.


If you guys want to test with the scan illuminator midrange LMK.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Trust me!We thought of every thing in this dash build! Everything that worked in my truck and Roberts car and all that failed! So I hope this will be best of all I don't even have to test Listen to it! This is this cars best opp. For little dash mods


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I seriously need to come up there one day and get your input on some things before I try to finish up my pillars.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Uh, you sure about the power supply thing?

The wall is 110 VAC...which is a bit different 120 VDC.




AcuraTLSQ said:


> The DBX 400 series uses 120v universal power supplies. No conversion needed. Plug it up to 120v DC. (Stack 12V dc supplies to 144v DC. MSE sells them.) The unit is 100% stock. I could pull it from the car and plug it into a wall outlet. (as long as it is 120V)
> 
> The dash will hold several size and brands of speakers. And we have four tweets to test. Waiting on glass. Can't decide to go with anything until we put our ears on it.  Too much work into this to have to 'settle' for a guess even if it is educated, some what.
> 
> Before anyone asks: Why a DBX and Zapco DC's? Double processing? The DC's are temporary until new product is out. The entire amp rack will be for sale, eventually.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Uh, you sure about the power supply thing?
> 
> The wall is 110 VAC...which is a bit different 120 VDC.


Yes. Folks been doing it for years. It uses 120v universal power supply. Runs on 120V, AC or DC. Not even a switch the flip.

Leave the DBX switch to 'on' and the PS has a remote trigger.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well those PSs are putting out AC voltage.

Dr. Doug's dBx was powered by the outputs of a modded small amplifier...since an amp puts out AC voltage it would power the dBX.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Well those PSs are putting out AC voltage.
> 
> Dr. Doug's dBx was powered by the outputs of a modded small amplifier...since an amp puts out AC voltage it would power the dBX.


The power supply in the dbx will work with a DC input.

The power supply used here is a switching type, so it rectifies incoming AC to DC before chopping it up into pulses to the HF transformer. At 100VAC (minimum), the rectified output is 141.4VDC. The components will pass 144VDC right up to the switching transistor and all of its support circuitry as if it had been rectified. 

It does work. It's not the best way to do it, but it does work. One reason it's not "best" is because some of the components are designed for AC so they'll work less efficiently or not at all. Another reason is that 12, 12V power supplies is a lot of $$$ compared to a custom design, even if you're only doing two or three. But once you're past that, the circuitry doesn't know that you didn't rectify the incoming voltage first and will operate properly.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd like to take a moment to thank Kirk and AudioX for this contribution to the forum. Kirk has always been an extraordinary competitor and was instrumental in helping me to understand what this SQ thing was really all about. I listened carefully to him (and others like him) early on in my quest to make my car better, and it has paid dividends. 

Not trying to brown-nose here, just tipping my hat and pointing out the value of this thread to those new competitors that might not know what it is they are looking at. In all likelihood this will be a car to be respected in the lanes, and it is owned by a competitor whose experience should be taken to heart. You are watching the building of the real deal here. This is the kind of thing that makes this forum special.

Grilles are always a difficult part of a build, and these are an excellent example of them. Is there any way that you could go into more detail (maybe a mini how-to) on how you made these (by hand, but how did you manage the compound curves without kinking the perf?), the material you used and where it was obtained, and how you intend to finish the edges of the perforated metal and attach them to the dashboard once completed? I think that would be a valuable contribution to the forum and an area of finishing that is often neglected.

Thanks again to both of you and keep up the inspiring work!

-Todd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to know where you purchased it as well. I used to order this same kind (hex perforated) from an ebay store and they're no longer in business it seems. The best I have been able to find is circular perforated with 61% open area and it still isn't nearly as flexible as the hex I used... I ordered some and it arrived last week. Probably won't even be able to use it. So, ditto on what Todd asked.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Mcmaster Carr 22 ga hex x is where it is from as for making the shape I made a paper temp of the area then transferred it on to mdf and cut out the top part of grill carful to save the cut out, then placed the hex over shape then place cut out on top and hammer shape back in to hole leaving enuff mesh overhanging to makeup the sides of the grill,,,,,







then I cut and bend the rest by hand, after you get the shape just right, you need to fin off the edges by taping off front of edge and applying Duraglass to back side of the egde then pull tape off and sand to a flat bottom egde . Have not done this yet I will get pics when I do


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

glass back in


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks, Steve.


Glass back in?... with the 12m's still in there?!.... Nice choice.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

We still don't know which tweeters


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

We have lots of speakers and tweets! Just left the scans in for starters! But they are prob best bet for this install! They have better live sound and vocal pres. Then others and I coated the cones with my secret stuff to keep the cones stiff and dynamic! Plus helps with sun fade. As for tweets I put my illm domes in for now . I think they will work best from testing,


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great Thread!!! Thanks Kurt and Steve.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Grills: Steve's method works great for lighter weight metal. The ones I made for the Nitro are with a heavier metal. Made the form like steve did above. Bottom/metal/insert, put it behind the rear tire and backed up over it.  Fits perfect and Steve did laugh when I told him how I did it. My neighbors were looking at me like I was crazy too but.........Thats normal.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome build. Thanks for sharing! Would be great to hear your thoughts (pros & cons) for each of the drivers you combine or try, and why you chose the combo you end up with in the end.

Are mid-bass drivers going in the kicks, floors, or doors, or is that still undecided? Care to share what drivers you are considering for this as well?

Love McMaster-Carr! Unfortunately, they have thinned my wallet many times over the years, but could not execute without them.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


> We have lots of speakers and tweets! Just left the scans in for starters! But they are prob best bet for this install! They have better live sound and vocal pres. Then others and I coated the cones with my secret stuff to keep the cones stiff and dynamic! Plus helps with sun fade. As for tweets I put my illm domes in for now . I think they will work best from testing,


Steve, it would be REALLY interesting to have Erin test the response of your coated Scan 12m's to see the changes in response. Especially since he is so familiar with these particular drivers. Different coatings can have a dramatic effect on the response, good or bad, e.g. it might negate the effect of the Revelator's petal-shaped "slit cone" design. I experimented back in the day with Scotchguard and Thompson's Water Sealer on some of the paper cone mid-bass drivers I was using in my doors, lol. 

Anyway, it would be interesting to measure and see the results along with listening impressions.

Back to the awesome build...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Cdt uses nail polish for their treated cones and charges $100. A turntable and a thin brush. 

Nice build again!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Kirk and I spent the day making up cables for inputs and outputs for the DBX and laying out how everything is going to be run


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This build is pimp!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Trunk layout sketch.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

can you post a higher res picture of how you made that IB actually LOOK good? and not like expanding foam hell and bare wood like so many are on here?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

spl152db said:


> can you post a higher res picture of how you made that IB actually LOOK good? and not like expanding foam hell and bare wood like so many are on here?


Hmmm...if you look at the photo on the first page or in post #85, it looks like that sub baffle has been around since WW1. 

My guess is a craftily-applied use of carpet and/or trim panels.

iamjustjason, nice work on the trunk layout sketch. Just judging from the sketch, IMO, it will look at lot nicer than the previous trunk install, except you should have put a Bazooka tube between the amps in the amp rack and hide those IB15's with a trim panel like the previos build, LOL!

Are you guys controlling the dbx 480 remotely?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Feel free to get out your crayons and print the sketch for our trunk install coloring contest


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> Trunk layout sketch.


Forgot to number the areas for color coding.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

spl152db said:


> can you post a higher res picture of how you made that IB actually LOOK good? and not like expanding foam hell and bare wood like so many are on here?


Not exactly sure what you want to see??

DBX can be controlled by the 480R or via laptop. Can also use the controls on the faceplate but they are a pita unless you use this piece A LOT.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Not exactly sure what you want to see??
> 
> DBX can be controlled by the 480R or via laptop. Can also use the controls on the faceplate but they are a pita unless you use this piece A LOT.


A close up or high Res of your last picture. I want to see how you made the ib look good. From the trunk. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


> Feel free to get out your crayons and print the sketch for our trunk install coloring contest


LOL x2!

My vote is for Hot Pink with Arctic White trim and some Hello Kitty treatment. 

Or some Electric Purple Shag with Dingo Balls...

Or Rainbows and Unicorns...

Or ...I'll put down the crack pipe now.


Was gonna say it would be a PITA to control that dbx 480 from the front panel in the trunk! Will the software run in Windows 7? Last I heard you still had to run XP.  And you needed a USB-to-Serial port adapter cable to use a modern laptop.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

spl152db said:


> A close up or high Res of your last picture. I want to see how you made the ib look good. From the trunk.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not much more to see, it's just a 2" thick baffle bolted and sealed to the car then carpet over it. If you go look at Robert pettys Acura build you can see how I did the IB baffle with steel framing


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

installed some super white LEDs to light up the install!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking good, Just glad I'm not in his class this year in MECA.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

the Big V6 amp ready to go in


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

When lifting a big V6 amp good to have a lifting buddy! I did not ,


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Eat some Wheaties. Its not that heavy!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


>


Only one in the world.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Needs more power.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Eh, It's got nothing on my TL with the tweeters supported by PVC and amps under the seats lol. 

I'm enjoying the progress, next time I'm on the Gulf I would love the chance to make the drive up North and hear this thing.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

No V10 or V12, eh? Pffft...And I'm still wondering when you're going to get around to installing that highly-modded SAS Bazooka Tube so it's nested between those amps? J/K!

Really looks Awesome, Guys! Does this "V6" amp rack get bolted down somehow? Engine mounts, maybe?!  Liquid cooling system with rear radiator?

Are you going with the C-Quenze drivers for the mid-bass?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

wires wires wires! And yes the V6 has engine mounts


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

How many watts that V6 amplifiers have the output power?
Very interesting...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW....that is just plain cool!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> Eh, It's got nothing on my TL with the tweeters supported by PVC and amps under the seats lol.
> 
> I'm enjoying the progress, next time I'm on the Gulf I would love the chance to make the drive up North and hear this thing.


Make the trip up and visit both of us.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Close to 5000k


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

*Oh, my God*...
*SCARY SYSTEM* on Mr. Kirk's car
*Amplifier : ZAPCO V6 (Close to 5K)
Midbass : Skaaning
Subwoofer : Skaaning*

*Very Nice Car Audio Environment & Very Tough Competition in USA*​



audioxincsq said:


> Close to 5000k


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Love it! That's CRAZY power! Stock alternator and battery, right? 

Okay, I'm REALLY loving this build, except for just one little thing I see so far...and it's probably just me and my OCD, but I'm not diggin' how you're able to see all of the amp wiring the way you've got it set up.

I think it would look cleaner with wiring & connections facing to the outside, so you only have to visually deal with the wiring from the top two amps, like maybe they are faux spark plug wires, etc. Or you could cover the outer L&R edges with a solid trim panel and have a center plexi window that shows the amps off better without wiring in the middle. This would also allow you to start the bottom left and right amps closer together so the "V" is tighter and leaves more room on the outer left and right sides. I realize that having all the wiring coagulate down in the bottom center simplifies the wiring, but I'm interested to see what crazy plan you guys come up with to dress this up?

If you cover it up with a selectively-window'd floor trim panel, I don't see how you'll be able to hide most of the wiring without also hiding the awesome "V" design of the amp rack?

Maybe put a Weber Carb 6-pack over the center area of the amp rack, haha, or a supercharger/screw, or once again we're back to that awesome Bazooka tube idea, Doh!

All-in-all, I really just want to HEAR this setup once you've got it all buttoned up and fully tuned! I'm sure it will be world-class and will bring a huge grin, and perhaps some tears of joy, to a lot of privileged listeners.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Late night lurking, haha...just went through the thread again. Just Awesome.

Something else caught my eye. I'm actually wondering/concerned about the large display on the dbx 480 cracking under the pressure of those IB15's! The dbx face plate might look better if it were anodized black to match the amps and then re-silk-screened.

Anyway, really appreciate you guys taking the time to post up the progress on this amazing build. Thank you.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

As for the looks of wires and stuff, it's far from done just wait


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Good idea on the DBX. Please Paypal the $$ to get it done. 

Once all the wiring is covered, properly terminated and labeled it will look great. Even without the trim.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes we are excepting donations to get this car done  please paypal Kirk so I can get paid- thank you


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Kirk will be doing all the pretty wire covering and stuff , I'm just getting every thing ran and labeled for now


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> Close to 5000k


Or 6.7 Horsepower...


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow incredible build on the TL, can' wait to see the finished result of all the hard work.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

SQram said:


> Or 6.7 Horsepower...


Should be able to mow the grass with it?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Good idea on the DBX. Please Paypal the $$ to get it done.
> 
> Once all the wiring is covered, properly terminated and labeled it will look great. Even without the trim.


Kirk, I'll send you a box of Sharpies.  

See below for the least expensive option to Anodizing and Silk-screening if you have the proper equipment. I do, if you want to send the dbx to me.  But you might not get it back, haha.

1. Take a Digital photo of the face plate using a Tripod, a 10+MP digital camera with a 100mm or longer lens. Put the dbx 480 or other unit on your bench or shelf with the front overhanging slightly. Position the camera on the tripod so the lens is as close as possible to being centered on the face plate to reduce distortion, e.g. the center of the lens should be at the exact same height as the center of the face plate...the camera should not be tilted up or down. The face plate should be centered in the viewfinder with equal space above and below. For nice, even lighting you can use a 4ft. fluorescent-tube shop light parallel to and at about 3ft above and in front of the face plate...basically a 45-degree angle above the face plate. Set the camera's White Balance setting to "Fluorescent". Take your picture. (If you want to match other items in your install to you amps, you could also just take a picture of the surface of your amps or whatever you want to match to.)

2. Open the digital photo in Photoshop and use the "Invert Color" option to change Silver/White to Black and vice-versa. You can also use the "Levels" control to adjust the contrast and brightness if needed. Use the rulers in Photoshop and the "Image Size" function to get the size of the image exactly the same as the width measurement of the actual face plate. You can also use the "De-saturate" or change to "Gray Scale Mode" to eliminate any color and make the photo true Black & White. Save the photo in it's original full resolution size, with no scaling of size.

3. Take to a professional photo lab or upload to any number of online services that will print it out "full scale" or 1:1 on an adhesive-backed matte photo paper. See link below.

4. Peel and stick to the actual face plate, then trim the edges with a sharp razor blade. You'd have to inspect it very closely to realize that it was not real.  The matte surface is key for this. The glossy-finish photo papers will reflect and look fake.

Sticky Back Print | Self adhesive photo

Epson matte surface and Inkpress Luster adhesive-backed photo printer paper:

Epson Photo Quality Self Adhesive Sheets, Overview - Epson America, Inc.
Inkpress Adhesive Backed Luster Inkjet Photo Paper 11"x17" 20 Sheets

Inkjet Self-Adhesive Vinyl Photo Printer Paper:
Inkjet Self Adhesive Vinyl Paper for Quality prints

You can use this same technique to transfer a specific wood grain or ANY other texture or photo you can possibly think of, to almost any interior trim panel (create a bird's eye maple wood grain dash, etc.) by having it printed on high-quality adhesive-backed Vinyl. You can even do this at home with your own camera and inkjet printer. Sounds kind of cheesy but it can look amazing if done right. When using the vinyl, you might want to spray the trim pieces with "dulling spray" to cut down the shininess and reflections. See link...

Prints on self adhesive vinyl, image on self adhesive vinyl, stickers, vinyl foil, UV foil print, self adhesive foil

RE: the Trunk/Wiring...I knew you guys must have already had a plan for trimming-out the trunk and dressing up the wiring, etc. With my tired, pea-sized brain, I just couldn't visualize what you might do. Interested to see this.

Sorry for my long posts. :blush:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I believe you could have just done it and been done quicker? 

Very good ideas though. Thanks for the input! E-Mailed DBX to see if OEM face plates are still available. Maybe they already have black? I could just paint it black and put a Zapco logo on it?  That would mess with some heads. DSP8.

Also checking other routes but I am BIG on keeping things things re-sellable so a second face plate would be key or something that could be removed.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I believe you could have just done it and been done quicker?


LOL, you're probably right! I figured I would go ahead and post the process and info as it can apply to a lot of different applications. If you have a decent digital camera, computer with Photoshop Elements, and a decent inkjet printer, you're pretty much set. Just buy whatever adhesive-backed inkjet paper or vinyl you want to use. Maybe I'll turn some Pyramid amps into Zapco's. 

And yeah, it would be awesome if you could get a hold of an extra face plate.

Seems like you're getting really close to firing her up for a listen. Can't wait!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Just waiting on custom fuse blocks and batt, post to be made and mid bass speakers and Kirk to set this bad boy up


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Then I get to do what I love! Make the trunk look like a show car


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll stay tuned. What mid-bass drivers are you using?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the 7" AT drivers , he's breaking them in with the Nitro


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Audioxincsq, where can I get a hold of AT drivers in the U.S. ?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

robert_wrath said:


> Audioxincsq, where can I get a hold of AT drivers in the U.S. ?


Solen Electronique Inc. 

Kelvin


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Audioxincsq, where can I get a hold of AT drivers in the U.S. ?


Mr. Robert, you can contact Mr. Kirk as USA distributor or contact me for AT drivers.
For better price.

Thank you.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> Audioxincsq, where can I get a hold of AT drivers in the U.S. ?


MattR and myself are setup as AT Distributors for the car audio consumers. MattR deals with it more then I do just to be upfront.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

car has been moved to the big shop this is where all the magic happens


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad I got to drove it! Was having with drawls..........

Now it just needs the tunes back on.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Would love some CQuence 7s, but I doubt there is a way I could swing the monies for them based on the retail price list on the AT site.

And yes, I think they would be worth every penny...if had had the penny to spare.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Weekend updates?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Moved the car to the shop Saturday night. 49er's and Ravens lost Sunday.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

KP the build looks great. Can't wait till I can get a chance to listen.


----------



## CDjunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

*subscribed


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Great looking car. I hope to be able to hear the new version of this install (and for longer than the minute I got in the old one, lol)

Kirk, any mods done to the car besides audio and the wheels?


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> car has been moved to the big shop this is where all the magic happens


Nice wheels 


What's the sticker on the door?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

rough Coat , still need one more coat then little filler


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> Nice wheels
> 
> 
> What's the sticker on the door?


Cooks 'DANGER' magnet. 

Good to hear from you. I sense a tuning session before SBN.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

strakele said:


> Great looking car. I hope to be able to hear the new version of this install (and for longer than the minute I got in the old one, lol)
> 
> Kirk, any mods done to the car besides audio and the wheels?


I lost track of the mods over the years. Most are subtle that only a TL owner would notice.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

To bad the body kit didn't work out,


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to see the progress has advanced on the Acura.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this is my wife's TL, 3 dc 350.4s and 1 dc 1100.1 ,dsp6 and all morel elate mids and tweets ,2( esb 12" subs


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^More pics....show the front stage and more of the trunk.....from 1 TL owner to another....I really like it!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The rest of the car is all stock looking! Had Matt Roberts build me a custom 8 channel line driver , from the stock deck to Zapco simlink ,


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I have a body kit for an Altima that I know Steve could mold onto that car. No problem at all. Brand new, never used. 

Let me know about the tuning session, I'd like to come up and do some listening.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Had Matt Roberts build me a custom 8 channel line driver , from the stock deck to Zapco simlink ,


Curious, how much did Matt Roberts charge for the 8 Channel Line Driver?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok back to Kirks car


----------



## Jeff Smith (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks good guys!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Cooks 'DANGER' magnet.
> 
> Good to hear from you. I sense a tuning session before SBN.


This car is going to SBN? Awesome, really look forward to hearing it! What class will it be in?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Shame there's no big names posting in this thread.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This is fantastic build guys, love love love the car and the build!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

ready for vinyl


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


> Close to 5000k


five thousand thousand?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

yay! I got one part covered


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

One of the custom pieces while still under construction..........








[/IMG]


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, according to his answer.
*Definitely 5000K = 5000,000 Watts...*




Mr. KP, please show me the progress to Audio Technology 15" subwoofers on this car.




chad said:


> five thousand thousand?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry 5k watts 5,000 not 500,000!! Lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> Shame there's no big names posting in this thread.


Yeah, sux a lot. I'm unsubscribing after this post. Such a waste of DIYMA bandwidth...crappy car, crappy equipment, crappy build, crackhead installers. 























 

Looks like someone actually DOES need some help gettin' those parts wrapped in vinyl though. Also looks like you might have some cooling fans going in there? First air-cooled V6 I've ever seen, haha.

Distro block/battery terminal is looking awesome. Like the logo. Keep it coming!

Kirk, any news from dbx on the black face plate for the 480?

Steve, can I send you my spare Nikon Coolpix S8200 for your build pics? Gotta have some larger crisp & clean photos to match the crisp & clean install! LMK


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

DBX has new faceplates in stock. $120-ish. Going to wait and see how this all turns out. 

Cook is the Facebook, i-phone Master. I doubt he would use it.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> DBX has new faceplates in stock. $120-ish. Going to wait and see how this all turns out.
> 
> Cook is the Facebook, i-phone Master. I doubt he would use it.



Nice, at least they have a face plate in stock, especially as it's discontinued.

If SC has the iphone 4S, the pics should be beautiful.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> DBX has new faceplates in stock. $120-ish. Going to wait and see how this all turns out.
> 
> Cook is the Facebook, i-phone Master. I doubt he would use it.


I did not get a good peek at it, is that a 480 or 4800? Doh, just read up......

I may know of a place to get a plate... locally. let me make a couple calls.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

480. And thanks!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

the custom batt, post


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice, Mr. Cook! Are you gonna cover that with some clear Plexiglass or something? Wouldn't want to drop my wrench or screwdriver on that! :0


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> Nice, Mr. Cook! Are you gonna cover that with some clear Plexiglass or something? Wouldn't want to drop my wrench or screwdriver on that! :0


That and the power distro(not pictured yet) was made by Anthony @ ToolMakers. They are on CACO and Facebook.

There will be plexi over the entire top. Note the two threaded holes on each piece. Going to use nylon bolts there to hold it down.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

more progress today


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Your the progress on this ride is unbelievable!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Incredible!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Better pics of the battery layout. Terminals have 000, fused positive and 000 ground for the main. Also a variety of 4-8ga connections.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> I did not get a good peek at it, is that a 480 or 4800? Doh, just read up......
> 
> I may know of a place to get a plate... locally. let me make a couple calls.





AcuraTLSQ said:


> 480. And thanks!


Gone, that sucks, they would have been PERFECT donors. Nuked from a wild 3 phase leg and a moron.

They parted them out a week earlier.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chad said:


> Gone, that sucks, they would have been PERFECT donors. *Nuked from a wild 3 phase leg and a moron.*


*OUCH!*


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Better pics of the battery layout. Terminals have 000, fused positive and 000 ground for the main. Also a variety of 4-8ga connections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ What?! No built-in Hex Key storage in those battery terminals? 

Thanks for the new pics...Looking sweet! Can't wait to see some more of the trunk as well...it's coming along nicely.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> *OUCH!*


**** happens.. Normally it takes out the power supply and life goes on.. At the repair shop. This was not the case.

I have made quite a bit of money off of high leg delta 3 phase and idiots.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful...
I am curious with this progress.
Please keep posting the progress, Mr. Kirk.

Thank you.


----------



## haystak (Jan 31, 2012)

BigRed said:


> real men cut the dash  lol
> 
> Kirk, what 15's are those? AT?


*cuts into dash, hits heater coil* "who the hell decided to put a heater coil in the dash!?!" *boom!* <----exploding airbag


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Air bag? We don't need no stinking air bag!  j/k no air bags or heater coils were harmed in this build! 
As for progress , I would have been done by now but one of my installers Quit and I'm stuck doing everyday installs


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a tough situation - sorry to hear that. I'm sure it is hard to switch gears between Kirk's install and puttin' in an alarm.....

I have heard that is the number one reason why most of the shops closed down in Greensboro where I am - they simply couldn't keep skilled, hard working installers - so many customers had to come back repeatedly after every install to 'fix' things. Of course this may not be the case here - people move on to different things, but I hope it works out for you.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> ^ What?! No built-in Hex Key storage in those battery terminals?
> 
> Thanks for the new pics...Looking sweet! Can't wait to see some more of the trunk as well...it's coming along nicely.


They will change the fuse automatically. Dur.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Dont know about anyone else but I have never blown a fuse in any of my cars! And if you blow fuses then you got somthing wired up wrong!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

"I know what I'm doing, I don't need fuses"

Greatest response EVER.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> "I know what I'm doing, I don't need fuses"
> 
> Greatest response EVER.


It pretty much trumps "Hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I blew circuit breakers. But that's a whole nother story


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful build in a sweet car as well.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow those battery terminals are incredible! I'd love to buy some of those but I'd be scared what the $$$$ would be


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

This is an incredible build, amp rack, dash speaker location detail, you should get tv time for this, maybe a reality show...how to build an award winning car audio system. maybe even a side feature on pimp my ride...lol


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hdale85 said:


> Wow those battery terminals are incredible! I'd love to buy some of those but I'd be scared what the $$$$ would be


Depends on your definition of scared.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol more then 200?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Contact TM with your design ideas. Use your favorite discount coupon code.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I know I'm going to have to get some made for the Avalanch too 

As far as the build go's , I can't wait to get back to it ! Been busy at work so not much Time to get back to it


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you going to use 9" midbass AT, Mr. Kirk?
Sounds great...


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for a newb question but who's TM?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hdale85 said:


> Sorry for a newb question but who's TM?





AcuraTLSQ said:


> That and the power distro(not pictured yet) was made by Anthony @ *ToolMakers*. They are on CACO and Facebook.
> 
> There will be plexi over the entire top. Note the two threaded holes on each piece. Going to use nylon bolts there to hold it down.



My assumption.....


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah thanks missed that.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

some more panels in progress


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking damn good, it's really taking shape


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you know...i dont get how that thing is so deep yet it looks like you sitll have the standard depth of a trunk...did you mod that trunk? maybe just an odd angle that makes things look deeper XD


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

eviling said:


> you know...i dont get how that thing is so deep yet it looks like you sitll have the standard depth of a trunk...did you mod that trunk? maybe just an odd angle that makes things look deeper XD


Nothing modded in the trunk. Loosing the sub box and going IB, changing from the two level amp rack holding four amps to the V6 saved about 50lbs and will add about 33% more trunk space. 2 more amps, 15's instead of 12's and an extra battery = more trunk space and less weight.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

More stuff, less weight, less space. AWESOME!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Wtf?? No stiffening caps? 

J/K 

This install is getting sexier by the day!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Nothing modded in the trunk. Loosing the sub box and going IB, changing from the two level amp rack holding four amps to the V6 saved about 50lbs and will add about 33% more trunk space. 2 more amps, 15's instead of 12's and an extra battery = more trunk space and less weight.


hmm i'm sitll confused on how you're amping this, that unit on the rear deck is amplfied? i guess i'll just wait and see


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

eviling said:


> hmm i'm sitll confused on how you're amping this, that unit on the rear deck is amplfied? i guess i'll just wait and see


I believe thats a home EQ modded for 12volt duty


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks great Steve.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Gettin there! SBN hope your competitors are ready for this puppy.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

robert_wrath said:


> Gettin there! SBN hope your competitors are ready for this puppy.


 I will be competing in SBN this year, what class will this baby be in? Im assuming one of the pro classes due to the choice of processor.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

still lots more molding to do


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> I believe thats a *home* EQ modded for 12volt duty


I wouldn't exactly say that it's a "home" EQ.  It's really a "Pro Audio" DSP meant for house sound and live venue speaker system management, e.g. "room correction" for a very large "room", lol, but it can handle a very small room just as well. 

Kirk & Steve,

It's looking great guys. Super clean so far. Still waiting to see what you're going to do with all of those wires in the V6. 

Have you had any tuning time with her yet? Wish I could really hear it over a YouTube video, haha.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, Kirk and I haven't had alot of free time to work on it lately. 
It was planed to be done by now but things always seem to change plans
. And I'm too old to pull the all nighters like I used too 
No it hasn't made a peep of noise yet, but we are close! It still will take a lot of tuning to get it just right .


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Uh, you sure about the power supply thing?
> 
> The wall is 110 VAC...which is a bit different 120 VDC.


Wall sockets are nominally 120 VAC


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> I wouldn't exactly say that it's a "home" EQ.  It's really a "Pro Audio" DSP meant for house sound and live venue speaker system management, e.g. "room correction" for a very large "room", lol, but it can handle a very small room just as well.
> 
> Kirk & Steve,
> 
> ...


I was somewhat in the ballpark,thnx for the clarifaction.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


>




Steve,

Your a bada$$ installer, I hope to get to this level one day... It seems quite a few SQ cars come from Alabama..

Keep the PICS coming


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

from what i can see, it looks like the amp rack area is under glass, how many fans is it going to take to keep that much power cool ? i can see the 1 fan, but it is so low in the spare well, i was wondering where the air was comming from for it to draw from. did you vent the well for fresh air ? if so, how are you keeping dirty air out of the area as it would be air from under the car, when in motion. this still an absolute amazing build, it is very nice of you guys to share and allow us mere mortals see the progress as it goes along.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Fans? We don't need no stinking fans


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Still no one has answered my question, what class will this car be in at SBN?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Deity.....


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Extremely Modilicious?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

amp cover with alum, - plexi


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, but it will get better stay tuned


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thrill_House said:


> Still no one has answered my question, what class will this car be in at SBN?


MECA Modex or Extreme.

If I enter another organization it will be just for the heck of it.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

marvnmars said:


> from what i can see, it looks like the amp rack area is under glass, how many fans is it going to take to keep that much power cool ? i can see the 1 fan, but it is so low in the spare well, i was wondering where the air was comming from for it to draw from. did you vent the well for fresh air ? if so, how are you keeping dirty air out of the area as it would be air from under the car, when in motion. this still an absolute amazing build, it is very nice of you guys to share and allow us mere mortals see the progress as it goes along.


There is a matching fan on the opposite side. Each amp also has a fan in it. No venting to the outside of the vehicle. Causes more troubles than it is worth.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> MECA Modex or Extreme.
> 
> If I enter another organization it will be just for the heck of it.


you may want to compete in that other organization if you have that opportunity bc you never know when you may have an opportunity to compete at its Finals without having to make an extra trip.....and by Finals I dont mean SBN


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I generally enter a Sound only class if its a combined show.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I generally enter a Sound only class if its a combined show.


Then start looking at the SQC classes and pick your poison...never know when those points may come in handy


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mic, you goin?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> you may want to compete in that other organization if you have that opportunity bc you never know when you may have an opportunity to compete at its Finals without having to make an extra trip.....and by Finals I dont mean SBN


IASCA?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Mic, you goin?


no Sir-not SBN 
Havent been to SBN since 2003 or 04.
Went for like 5 years straight tho---this whole family thing w kids in school makes it difficult to randomly take off time like we used to

I did get asked to judge IASCA at SBN, but I just dont have the time right now


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I understand. 3 kids and a wife really makes it tough. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> MECA Modex or Extreme.
> 
> If I enter another organization it will be just for the heck of it.


Ok cool, I will be down with my Civic competing in IASCA's amateur class, look forward to seeing and hopefully hearing you car as well.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

ready the cover


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Stunning work guys!


----------



## CDjunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Really makes me want to make the drive up to gawk.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

check your PM. Thanks


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks great Steve. Classy


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

plexi in


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

AT Skaaning 15" Two Pieces..
Wow...

Play the music and shake the road there, Mr. Kirk.


----------

